# How do you get shredded legs?



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey everyone,

How do you get very lean, shredded legs? My upper body has gotten quite lean. My overall BF% can't be much higher than 9 or so. But my legs look smooth. They're not bad, but they're not good either. They don't match my upper body in leanness.

I've done some research online and apparently this is a common issue that fitness people have. I've seen this question asked by others online in various places, and the only answer I really see offered is something along the lines of "Well, if you just get lean enough, you'll get your legs lean." This doesn't really seem to help, though.

If lower body leanness is really just an issue of overall leanness, then at what BF percentage do legs start leaning out? I understand that genetics plays a role here, and that I may just carry fat in my legs as a default. Though, any advice on how to get my lower body to match my upper body in leanness remains appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gaggi said:


> the only answer I really see offered is something along the lines of "Well, if you just get lean enough, you'll get your legs lean." This doesn't really seem to help, though.


 I think it helps by virtue of being correct.



> If lower body leanness is really just an issue of overall leanness, then at what BF percentage do legs start leaning out?


 It will vary between individuals, with some preferentially holding onto fat more in some areas than others.

Are you male or female?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got to get leaner mate. I was very lean here


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just got to get leaner mate. I was very lean here
> 
> View attachment 161829


 Dammmmnnnn!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Simple answer is your probably not as lean as you think, keep leaning off and training legs and they will come, felon e is probably 7-8% above, if your nowhere near that your probably nowhere near 9% in reality


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Simple answer is your probably not as lean as you think, keep leaning off and training legs and they will come, felon e is probably 7-8% above, if your nowhere near that your probably nowhere near 9% in reality


 Nice to see you posting again buddy :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Simple answer is your probably not as lean as you think, keep leaning off and training legs and they will come, felon e is probably 7-8% above, if your nowhere near that your probably nowhere near 9% in reality


 This was me when my legs were that shredded


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you male or female?


 I'm male.



FelonE said:


> Just got to get leaner mate. I was very lean here
> 
> View attachment 161829


 Sweet Jesus.....



superdrol said:


> Simple answer is your probably not as lean as you think, keep leaning off and training legs and they will come, felon e is probably 7-8% above, if your nowhere near that your probably nowhere near 9% in reality


 OK. Here's me. Tell me where you think I am BF percentage wise.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

12-14


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> 12-14


 Wow, that high? Any advice on how to drop it further? My caloric intake is down to 1320 with only 66g of total carbs. Every 4th day or so, I increase it to 1900 calories. Then drop it back down again. I've lost quite a bit of weight this way. Though, I've plateaued and can't seem to make any more progress. There really is no way to restrict my eating any further; I walk around starving most of the time. My theory as to why I've plateaued is that my body thinks it's starving and is hoarding body fat in effort to survive. How do you suggest I proceed?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Gaggi said:


> Wow, that high? Any advice on how to drop it further? My caloric intake is down to 1320 with only 66g of total carbs. Every 4th day or so, I increase it to 1900 calories. Then drop it back down again. I've lost quite a bit of weight this way. Though, I've plateaued and can't seem to make any more progress. There really is no way to restrict my eating any further; I walk around starving most of the time. My theory as to why I've plateaued is that my body thinks it's starving and is hoarding body fat in effort to survive. How do you suggest I proceed?


 How much cardio you doing?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just a guess bud. I'd say you are certainly not sub 12. You look in great shape, I don't know why you'd want to be leaner unless you are going to compete. I cannot help you as I've never had any interest in being lean. I'd cautiously suggest that to get sub 10% would be difficult for you unless you take things to the extreme. I don't know if you are natural or not, but if you are consider that for Felon to get as lean as he is in his pics he is enhanced. Tren, possibly clen too. You could easily cut to sub 10% on tren with ease. There comes a point when drugs are the only way of taking things further I'm afraid.


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Just a guess bud. I'd say you are certainly not sub 12.


 Heartbreaking. I thought for sure I was single digit. Oh well, I worked hard to get this lean, but I guess I have some more work to do.



Sasnak said:


> You look in great shape, I don't know why you'd want to be leaner unless you are going to compete.


 I have no plans on competing. Though, I want to get leaner because I love taking things to the extreme. I don't like the idea of being in great shape. I want to be in exceptional shape.



Sasnak said:


> I'd cautiously suggest that to get sub 10% would be difficult for you unless you take things to the extreme.


 'Extreme' is my middle name.



Sasnak said:


> I don't know if you are natural or not, but if you are consider that for Felon to get as lean as he is in his pics he is enhanced.


 Those photos of me are a couple weeks old. At that time, I was natural. Though, since then I've started an Anavar only cycle at 40 mgs per day. I know....I know....you can save your breath. I've already been screamed at by several members on the AAS forum for even broaching the topic of an oral only cycle. But, f**k it. I've never heeded admonition before, so why start now?

Anyway, the Anavar has worked out fine except it hasn't really shredded me the way I thought it would. Kind of the opposite. It put some water on me. Strength is way up, but I'm a bit bloated.

After this cycle is over in a few weeks, I'm planning on doing a true first cycle: 500 mg Test E per week. I'll be running on-cycle AI, on-cycle HCG, etc. I don't expect this cycle to lean me out or harden me really. I'll gain water; that's inevitable.



Sasnak said:


> Tren, possibly clen too. You could easily cut to sub 10% on tren with ease. There comes a point when drugs are the only way of taking things further I'm afraid.


 Tren? Really? Man....Winstrol wouldn't do it? How about Anavar? Primobolan? How about Masteron? OK, if it's tren, should I use Ace or E? I'm willing to give E a go, but from what I read and hear Ace is literally Satan in injectable form. Is Tren the best cutting AAS?

Whether I decide to use Tren E or Tren Ace, I don't think my first real cycle should be a multi compound cycle. I'm just sticking with Test.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Any non aromatising steroid will help enormously. Low test as a base. Obviously tren is the king of the get shredded steroids but it comes with sides, user dependant. Not a good choice for a first run. I've personally just aborted a tren run as I couldn't eat on it and I'm bulking. Others report huge appetite increases, some have bad mental sides. Ace first time, in and out quickly if it doesn't suit. I tried (and failed) on just 50mg m/w/f

Perhaps @Sparkey can link a decent non 19-nor cutting cycle. I think he's a fan of masteron which is a good low side dry compound. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Where's Stevo when you need an accurate fat % guesstimate


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

FelonE said:


> This was me when my legs were that shredded
> 
> View attachment 161839


 Hey, FelonE. What compounds were you on when you took this photo?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't get this attitude to tren , only for experienced users. Not a good first cycle choice etc etc

It suits some doesn't suit others regardless of how many other compounds or cycles that person has done ...

Nobody knows how they will cope with Tren til they try it ?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Always a better choice to start with Tren ace , agree with that :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> Hey, FelonE. What compounds were you on when you took this photo?


 I was on test 400mg tren ace 400mg masteron ace 400mg, 100mg winstrol a day, 160mcg clen. 5 litres of water a day, 5000mg Vitamin C a day


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

FelonE said:


> 160mcg clen.


 Just for the avoidance of doubt for anyone reading this thread who doesn't know. You don't just take 160mcg of clen, it might kill you. You taper up slowly from 40mcg.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

best way is to get a cheese grater use the biggest side and just dig in


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> I'm male.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.....
> 
> ...


 I'd say yo're about 10%, whooever gave 14% thats a little harsh, anyway it's just a number and judging from your picture you're ready to get big


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Any non aromatising steroid will help enormously. Low test as a base. Obviously tren is the king of the get shredded steroids but it comes with sides, user dependant. Not a good choice for a first run. I've personally just aborted a tren run as I couldn't eat on it and I'm bulking. Others report huge appetite increases, some have bad mental sides. Ace first time, in and out quickly if it doesn't suit. I tried (and failed) on just 50mg m/w/f
> 
> Perhaps @Sparkey can link a decent non 19-nor cutting cycle. I think he's a fan of masteron which is a good low side dry compound. Thanks in advance.


 Non-aromzatising to keep the water retention down? Which groups of compounds don't aromatize? Anything based on Test will readily aromatise, right? But, DHT derivatives like Anavar don't, right? What about durabolin derived nor-19 compounds? Do they aromatize?

So tren is a cutter, not a bulker? Or is it somewhere in between? You couldn't eat on it? I have the opposite effect from Anavar; I can't stop eating on it. In fact, I don't know why Anavar is considered a cutter when it increases appetite like this.

Tren seems notorious for mental sides from what I've read. I'm already a fairly high-strung, tightly wound individual. Maybe tren isn't for me.



thecoms said:


> I don't get this attitude to tren , only for experienced users. Not a good first cycle choice etc etc
> 
> It suits some doesn't suit others regardless of how many other compounds or cycles that person has done ...
> 
> Nobody knows how they will cope with Tren til they try it ?


 Good point. I like your spirit. No guts, no glory.



FelonE said:


> I was on test 400mg tren ace 400mg masteron ace 400mg, 100mg winstrol a day, 160mcg clen. 5 litres of water a day, 5000mg Vitamin C a day


 OK. Tren, Mast, and Win. Sounds like a cutting cycle to me. Do you consider 400mg of Test to be a low dose? I'm starting on 500 mg of Test E in a couple weeks.

This seems like a fairly heavy cycle, 5 compounds all at decent doses. Why the vitamin C, though? Did you inject the vitamin C or just took vitamin pills from the supermarket?

How important was the Clen in all this? What would you have looked like without the Clen? What did you look like before this cycle? Were you already in good shape and this cycle just polished you? Or, did this cycle radically transform you from an overweight person? This obviously is not a cycle for beginners; there's just too much going on here. How experienced should a user be before he takes on a cycle like this?



Sasnak said:


> Just for the avoidance of doubt for anyone reading this thread who doesn't know. You don't just take 160mcg of clen, it might kill you. You taper up slowly from 40mcg.


 Clen gives speedy, amphetamine like sides, yes?


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> best way is to get a cheese grater use the biggest side and just dig in


 Gee, thanks for your input.



S123 said:


> I'd say yo're about 10%, whooever gave 14% thats a little harsh, anyway it's just a number and judging from your picture you're ready to get big


 Thanks. Everyone was judging at 12-14%, and I wanted to cry. I'm starting at 500 mg Test E soon. f**k it, going to Pharmacom later and placing my order tonight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gaggi said:


> Everyone was judging at 12-14%, and I wanted to cry.


 It's an utterly irrelevant number, so getting upset about what it might be I daft in my book. It's whether you're happy with your body fat level or not that matters to you.

I have no idea what your body fat percentage is.

Well done for achieving what you have naturally. It's a shame you feel the need to add PEDs into the equation. Do give some consideration to the long term health risks.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Gaggi said:


> Heartbreaking. I thought for sure I was single digit. Oh well, I worked hard to get this lean, but I guess I have some more work to do.





Gaggi said:


> Gee, thanks for your input.
> 
> Thanks. Everyone was judging at 12-14%, and I wanted to cry. I'm starting at 500 mg Test E soon. f**k it, going to Pharmacom later and placing my order tonight.


 Why so obsessed with numbers, pal :lol: They mean nothing. People telling you you're a higher percentage than you thought doesn't mean you just got fatter. How you look is more important than any number, be it on the scales, on the measuring tape or your bodyfat percentage. If you look in the mirror and compare yourself to a picture of someone leaner and decide you want to look like that, then keep going, if not then don't. You shouldn't be chasing numbers, they're a useful tool in some respects but they're secondary. If anything, your bodyfat percentage being higher than you thought should give you motivation in knowing you've got more room to work with to keep cutting and get your legs leaner.


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well done for achieving what you have naturally. It's a shame you feel the need to add PEDs into the equation. Do give some consideration to the long term health risks.


 Thanks for the praise. I have thought of the health risks. But, I have to try them. I'm already on a mild cycle of Anavar and absolutely love it. I have to go further down the rabbit hole; I just do. I have to see where this goes. Starting on 500 mg of Test E for 3 months. Getting the ancillaries first, though, like a responsible bloke.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> Gee, thanks for your input.
> 
> Thanks. Everyone was judging at 12-14%, and I wanted to cry. I'm starting at 500 mg Test E soon. f**k it, going to Pharmacom later and placing my order tonight.


 no problem mate and yes define yourself and your personality by your level of body fat best way

to end up with no friends


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> Thanks for the praise. I have thought of the health risks. But, I have to try them. I'm already on a mild cycle of Anavar and absolutely love it. I have to go further down the rabbit hole; I just do. I have to see where this goes. Starting on 500 mg of Test E for 3 months. Getting the ancillaries first, though, like a responsible bloke.


 add in low dose of dbol I promise you it's absolute madness I love anavar to and some1 suggested throwing in some dbol and it's insane. 20mg with 70mg var I used


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@Gaggi

What do you weigh?

Your calories seem crazy low to me, 10 x calories per lb of body weight is very low in itself. most would cut on 12 x or even more.

Have a Google at someone one around your height and weight doing a contest prep, I guarantee they will be doing far more calories per day.

Cut on as many calories as you can.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> Non-aromzatising to keep the water retention down? Which groups of compounds don't aromatize? Anything based on Test will readily aromatise, right? But, DHT derivatives like Anavar don't, right? What about durabolin derived nor-19 compounds? Do they aromatize?
> 
> So tren is a cutter, not a bulker? Or is it somewhere in between? You couldn't eat on it? I have the opposite effect from Anavar; I can't stop eating on it. In fact, I don't know why Anavar is considered a cutter when it increases appetite like this.
> 
> ...


 Wow.... So many questions lol

This was a contest prep cycle for me


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Gaggi said:


> Clen gives speedy, amphetamine like sides, yes?


 Gives the sides without the good feeling . High bp, racing heart etc. It's not my cup of tea to be honest. You'll just have to research cycles. Different users experience different benefits and sides. Nandrolone only aromatises at about a fifth of test but is generally a "wet" compound. If I was you and this is only one of many recommendations you'll likely get, a good stack would probably be low test, say 150, 150 tren ace and 500 mast.


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> @Gaggi
> 
> What do you weigh?
> 
> ...


 About 135 or so. Do you think that the reason I've plateaued is that I've dropped my calories so low and have run such a deficit that my body is holding on to fat because it thinks it's starving?



FelonE said:


> Wow.... So many questions lol
> 
> This was a contest prep cycle for me


 OK. I won't badger you with questions. I'll have to learn through my own experience. Trial by fire I suppose.



Sasnak said:


> Gives the sides without the good feeling . High bp, racing heart etc. It's not my cup of tea to be honest.


 Doesn't sound very good. How important is it to getting a good, lean look? What would felonE have looked like in those photos if he hadn't been on clen? Could you replace clen with intense cardio and get the same look?



Sasnak said:


> Nandrolone only aromatises at about a fifth of test but is generally a "wet" compound. If I was you and this is only one of many recommendations you'll likely get, a good stack would probably be low test, say 150, 150 tren ace and 500 mast.


 Why is durabolin a wet compound if it doesn't really aromatise? I thought that the water retention came from the aromatization into estrogen.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't know the method of action regarding nandralone and water retention, others will. You don't need clen to get super lean. You would need tren for that look imo


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gaggi said:


> How important is it to getting a good, lean look?


 It matters to nobody other than yourself, so only you can answer that.

How much total weight have you lost and how long has it taken? I ask as most people who end up contest lean are reasonably lean even at the start of a cut. For someone who starts off at higher body fat levels they tend to end up needing calories lower than is sensible/sustainable to try to keep things going.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

This was done natural by being consistent in eating, training and cardio over a long period of time. I am in no way against AAS but have no interest in competing so don't use it myself. I will never have that full big ripped look which I admire but I enjoy the lifestyle and love bodybuilding so guys like Felon and Chelsea are great inspiration.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mac1969 said:


> This was done natural by being consistent in eating, training and cardio over a long period of time. I am in no way against AAS but have no interest in competing so don't use it myself. I will never have that full big ripped look which I admire but I enjoy the lifestyle and love bodybuilding so guys like Felon and Chelsea are great inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 162039


 Thank you.

You're in great condition mate. I've a lot of respect for natural lifters who attain that level of physique


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

mac1969 said:


> This was done natural by being consistent in eating, training and cardio over a long period of time. I am in no way against AAS but have no interest in competing so don't use it myself. I will never have that full big ripped look which I admire but I enjoy the lifestyle and love bodybuilding so guys like Felon and Chelsea are great inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 162039


 Please, tell me EXACTLY what you did to look like that.


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You're in great condition mate. I've a lot of respect for natural lifters who attain that level of physique


 Hey, felonE, is it possible to look the way you did in those photos on a day to day basis? Or can you only look that way for a short period of time?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gaggi said:


> I'm male.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.....
> 
> ...


 did you say you weight 135lbs?  are you like 4ft tall?


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You're in great condition mate. I've a lot of respect for natural lifters who attain that level of physique


 Thank you

I admire guys who take their physique to another level, I know that gear is icing on the cake still needs huge dedication to diet and training and I respect hard work


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaggi said:


> Please, tell me EXACTLY what you did to look like that.


 I stay within 7 lbs of this condition year round it's all down to consistency.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

mac1969 said:


> I stay within 7 lbs of this condition year round it's all down to consistency.


 Fair play to you! An achievement in its self keeping it year round nevermind getting there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaggi said:


> Hey, felonE, is it possible to look the way you did in those photos on a day to day basis? Or can you only look that way for a short period of time?


 As long as your nutrition and training is on point there's no reason why you couldn't maintain that or close to that year round


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

mac1969 said:


> I stay within 7 lbs of this condition year round it's all down to consistency.


 Yeah, but what's your diet?


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> It matters to nobody other than yourself, so only you can answer that.
> 
> How much total weight have you lost and how long has it taken? I ask as most people who end up contest lean are reasonably lean even at the start of a cut. For someone who starts off at higher body fat levels they tend to end up needing calories lower than is sensible/sustainable to try to keep things going.


 I've always been a small, lean guy. But, I took a job sitting all day writing software, and then the diet went to s**t, and, well....you know the rest. Here's where I started last summer about 13 months ago or so:








This was taken last week:








I dropped 55 lbs.



B3NCH1 said:


> did you say you weight 135lbs?  are you like 4ft tall?


 I am short. But, not quite that short.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why have you called yourself @Gaggi and do I even want to know :huh:


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

monkeybiker said:


> Why have you called yourself @Gaggi and do I even want to know :huh:


 'Gaggi' is an ethnic name related to my ancestry. Why? Does Gaggi mean something else in the UK? I'm an American by the way.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oioi said:


> Fair play to you! An achievement in its self keeping it year round nevermind getting there.


 Thank you I enjoy the lifestyle , most of the time ha ha


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaggi said:


> Yeah, but what's your diet?


 It is 4 meals of 100gms jasmine rice, 100gms 5% grass fed beef, 75gms taco beans, 75gms green beans.

Pre and post workout 70gms ground rice, scoop of whey, 25gms blueberries, 25gms raisins, 50gms banana with cinnamon.

Before bed 2 slices low carb bread 1 with 10gms peanut butter 1 with large whole egg

Swap sources around but that is the main ones I use on rest day will drop rice to 75gms and take fruit from ground rice meals.

I use apple cider vinegar, berberine and multi vit.

Lots of water.


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

mac1969 said:


> It is 4 meals of 100gms jasmine rice, 100gms 5% grass fed beef, 75gms taco beans, 75gms green beans.
> 
> Pre and post workout 70gms ground rice, scoop of whey, 25gms blueberries, 25gms raisins, 50gms banana with cinnamon.
> 
> ...


 What's your total caloric intake?


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaggi said:


> What's your total caloric intake?


 Have made slight changes recently adding in avocado sitting at 2850 which maintains my weight .


----------



## Gaggi (Jul 23, 2018)

mac1969 said:


> Have made slight changes recently adding in avocado sitting at 2850 which maintains my weight .


 WTF? You're that lean at damn near 3,000 calories?


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah cause I have gradually added calories over years, found foods that agree with me and maintained good digestion. Consistency is the key I very rarely stray from diet.


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

Gaggi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> How do you get very lean, shredded legs? My upper body has gotten quite lean. My overall BF% can't be much higher than 9 or so. But my legs look smooth. They're not bad, but they're not good either. They don't match my upper body in leanness.
> 
> ...


 I don't think there is anything more you need to do. The legs will take time before they become lean. Don't be in a hurry brother. Just get focused and the rest of the things will fall in place automatically. Perhaps I would advise that you try to stack some supplements. Do some research to find out what can help you.


----------

